# Access is denied (0x5)



## gyromaniac (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello people!
I have a problem with installing Genesis AD. It downloads all nice and cool, but when I try to install it, it does its thing, but then, at the end, I get an error message saying :
''The following error occurred on the file 'E:\GenesisAD\AnotherDay.exe'.

Access is denied.
(0x5)''
Then, I can either abort, retry or ignore, and if I retry, I just get the same error again.
This also happens when I try to install AVA.
Help much appreaciated. **


----------

